# Thoughts on Urban Exploration?



## sam_north (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi guys and gals.
I dont know how many of you have seen my helo section but im trying to find some people thoughts of urban exploration and how you may relate that to such things like the current economic climate or decline of British Industry?

I personally feel that although some sites we all have an interest in documenting may not be linked to industry they are all inked to thw rise and fall of financial climates. More money = New buildings = old ones go to rack and ruin.
What do you guys all think?


----------



## BTP Liam (Jan 15, 2013)

Exactly a point i have made - the history is also a biggie


----------



## cogito (Jan 15, 2013)

Physicality, politics, the economy. 

None of those has any remote bearing on why I choose to do what I do or when I do it.

I explore derelict buildings, climb infrastructure, marvel at underground spaces, roam landscapes and commit other acts of recreational trespass purely for the joy of spaces that relatively few others think for themselves to go seek and enjoy; and all the intangible social, mental and psycho-geographical reasons that go with it.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 15, 2013)

cogito said:


> Physicality, politics, the economy.
> 
> None of those has any remote bearing on why I choose to do what I do or when I do it.
> 
> I explore derelict buildings, climb infrastructure, marvel at underground spaces, roam landscapes and commit other acts of recreational trespass purely for the joy of spaces that relatively few others think for themselves to go seek and enjoy; and all the intangible social, mental and psycho-geographical reasons that go with it.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## sam_north (Jan 15, 2013)

To be honest thats a side of it I hadnt thought about myself i had only been thinking abut it for the last few days and have otheer things i would prefer to do with my time (im an avid darts player and enjoy to take my camera for a lengthy walk through the country and absorb the countryside)
I love the link of pysicalityto it. Thats somthing im going to explore tomorrow (And will post pics up to show what I saw) Cheers for the extra insight.
How do you feel photography plays a a part in this? i like the fact that some of these buildings will never be built or reproduced again and love the fact htat they are being recorded for the people in the future to see what helped shape their world into what they see before them, not to mention that that some of them are so arcatechtully beautifull .


----------



## mookster (Jan 15, 2013)

I do it because I can


----------



## Emerald Eve (Jan 15, 2013)

The best of British industry is gone, and with it the best industrial exploring Britain had to offer.


----------



## sam_north (Jan 17, 2013)

mookster said:


> I do it because I can


As good a reason as any 



Emerald Eve said:


> The best of British industry is gone, and with it the best industrial exploring Britain had to offer.



That is basically the jist of my project. Its got hints of nature taking back what came from it...


----------



## TranKmasT (Jan 17, 2013)

I just do it for the copper..........



Sorry. Did I say copper. I mean't brass rubbings.


----------



## sam_north (Jan 17, 2013)

TranKmasT said:


> I just do it for the copper..........
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Did I say copper. I mean't brass rubbings.



brass rubbings indded. 
Personally I like to do it because of the relation I find to the past.


----------



## Munchh (Jan 17, 2013)

mookster said:


> I do it because I can



I also do it because mookster can.


----------



## krela (Jan 17, 2013)

I do it because Mookster does it.


----------



## mookster (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm so glad I'm such an inspiration to you people


----------



## sam_north (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm so glad I'm such an shall have to have a look at your posts then


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 18, 2013)

Not so long back, I typed the following on Facebook...

I maybe young and unemployable but guess what... I'm young and I'm free! Money doesn't mean fuck all when you have the most amazing wife and children in the world!

Everytime that I stand in a derelict and collapsing building, stand on a rooftop or dangle between floors just to take a photograph, I'm doing it to show that I am free that I WONT be controlled by anybody, Im doing it to show my children that they don't need to always play by the rules, sometimes you need to make them up yourself and enjoy every second of it.

We have one life, don't waste it...LIVE IT!


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 18, 2013)

Great buildings come and go, they always have and always will. We build to suit our needs during the time - Sadly these days we construct new buildings on cost - I work in the woodworking trade, I see skills being pushed out of what we do - More so since the banking crisis. People want a product and they want it as cheap as possible - it’s the same the world over. 

Sites like this document these fast disappearing skills - For me exploring is all about stepping back in time, looking into the fabric of a building to see how it was made, the purpose it served. Sadly some people who explore simply do so to post photos as an ego trip. 

Whilst I agree with the forum protocol of protecting derelict sites I also think we should approach with a level head. I am all for not naming sensitive sites - It works - I will however pass info on to fellow explorers who post on the forum and are in it for the right reasons. After all we are trespassing - So people who take the moral high ground when it comes to these places are being slightly hypocritical. 

In the majority of instances it is not Urban Explorers who contribute the demise of these buildings - They are after all derelict, the chances are local low life will find them and strip them bare. 

I spent a great deal of time and effort trying to save one of our local churches from demolition - The local Diocese did everything in their power to ensure the demise of the building, these people do not care about preserving history - Derelict buildings are usually (not always) a problem in the eyes of the owners so you are always fighting a loosing battle no matter what you do. Accept that you alone will not save the building you are trespassing in and just enjoy looking at the craftsmanship of these great places before its too late - In years to come, who knows, future generations may look back at sites like this an awe. 

This is not a rant - Its just my opinion, if you don’t agree fair enough, I thought I’d post it up anyway


----------



## Dexter24 (Jan 18, 2013)

I do it because fish don't


----------



## Bones out (Jan 19, 2013)

Im Mookster!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 19, 2013)

I enjoy the thrill of being somewhere I shouldn't, especially when up a crane, for example. It creates a visceral experience like no other! Sometimes it is surreal, you forget about the outside world... In a strange way, I find it almost therapeutic because I forget about all my day-to-day issues. When out exploring you have to concentrate 100% and by doing this you immerse yourself in the distinct atmosphere a derelict space has.


----------



## sam_north (Jan 20, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Not so long back, I typed the following on Facebook...
> 
> I maybe young and unemployable but guess what... I'm young and I'm free! Money doesn't mean fuck all when you have the most amazing wife and children in the world!
> 
> ...



That is an interesting view, i worked in facrication shop (welding) and was made redundent as it was cheaper to source from East (China ect...) Ths is one point i am going to put in my work. how all the skilled trades are getting forgotten or not asked for or they are being over run by micky mouse 'tradesmen' due to the rise in the population.
I was speaking to a thatcher (straw roofer) the other week an he was saying he has given up as here is no money in it anymore, people want it cheaper and the demand for thatched roofs is getting smaller and smaller... felt sorry for the guy, he had loved his trade!


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 21, 2013)

The reason's I do it mount up the more I think about it.

I love the feeling of being somewhere forgotten by time. Seeing the remnants of these buildings left behind as they were during their prime but tainted by decay.

I feel society nowadays puts so much importance on moving forwards and getting on with the daily grind that they forget about what has helped them get there. When I step into an abandoned site, I forget about the daily troubles and repetitiveness of the outside world and I am emersed in the memory of the building and the memories of those who lived with it.

But that's just me


----------



## spungletrumpet (Jan 21, 2013)

I do it for all the bitching and politics.


----------



## nightwalker (Jan 21, 2013)

As soon as im near a derelict building and get on site the adrenaline starts going, being somewhere that you should not be, The longer the place has been derelict the more you realize how much time and technology has progressed in the past 15 years. The remnants of the buildings and items left behind are a great window into the people that were there and how the place ran.
Sadly the best of our British industrial times are at an end but its up to us now to keep the memory alive through our pictures so the next generation can see what Britain once had and the amazing architecture.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 21, 2013)

I do it because it prevents boredom

No seriously though. I enjoy the connection it gives to the past, the fascinating sights you see that others may never. The thrill of being somewhere one shouldn't so say be and the fact its out and about. I've always been curious of things I shouldn't be.


----------



## JonnyC (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe I don't have the right to reply to this thread seeing as though I haven't yet done any exploring, but any way, my reason for taking this pastime up is simply that I have an SLR camera that I have hardly used in the 11 months I've owned it and I want to use it more but I want to take photos different to the normal pictures people usually tend to take. But I'm sure as I gain experience and visit more locations my reasons for doing it will increase and evolve. I'm sure it's a lot of fun too!!


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 21, 2013)

JonnyC said:


> Maybe I don't have the right to reply to this thread seeing as though I haven't yet done any exploring, but any way, my reason for taking this pastime up is simply that I have an SLR camera that I have hardly used in the 11 months I've owned it and I want to use it more but I want to take photos different to the normal pictures people usually tend to take. But I'm sure as I gain experience and visit more locations my reasons for doing it will increase and evolve. I'm sure it's a lot of fun too!!



Open forum, post where you like  everyone's reasons are different, just get out there and enjoy yourself I look forward to some photos


----------



## daftoldgit (Jan 31, 2013)

To me it's like an addiction, if i see a derelict building, or a cave entrance, it kinda pulls me in like an irresistable force. Even if it's just a tumble down shed.
The history's interesting, but only as an added bonus.

I've never thought of it in terms of economic climates though..


----------



## cogito (Jan 31, 2013)

JonnyC said:


> Maybe I don't have the right to reply to this thread seeing as though I haven't yet done any exploring, but any way, my reason for taking this pastime up is simply that I have an SLR camera that I have hardly used in the 11 months I've owned it and I want to use it more but I want to take photos different to the normal pictures people usually tend to take. But I'm sure as I gain experience and visit more locations my reasons for doing it will increase and evolve. I'm sure it's a lot of fun too!!



That's exactly how I started, and your foresight into reasons changing is exactly what happened to me too.

Hope you enjoy it and experience just how deep the rabbit hole goes.


----------

